# Bug bites in the lawn



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Ever since the summer started until now every time I do yard work I end up with welts all over my arms, legs and sometimes a couple on my face from bug bites. I bought some bug spray, but still end up with a few bites. Other than hiring someone to spray for mosquitos, and other DIY solutions?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Are they mosquito bites? Do you wear something with DEET in it?


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Are they mosquito bites? Do you wear something with DEET in it?


I presume they are mosquito bites since I see them fly around. I've tried DEET bug spray, but it wears off after sweating.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Start here.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

+1 to bifenthrin! Cheap and highly effective. Just be careful! You WILL kill good pollinators if you spray flowers.

I don't even spray the lawn, just those areas the buggers would land on to rest. I spray my fence, bushes, lower tree branches, and the underside of my deck and it's railing.


----------

